

Ask HN: Can I please get an invite to Atom if anyone else has one? - helpful

My email is trueneverland over at gmail.com. Thanks
======
pyvek
I'd appreciate it too if anyone has an extra invite. :)

Email - me [at] vivek.im

------
munimkazia
Can I have one? Really curious to try it out: mail [at] munimkazia.com

------
rocco
Sent, have fun ;)

~~~
helpful
Thanks so much! Truly appreciate it.

